# Long awaited kids!



## sheepofshalott (Oct 16, 2011)

2 years I've had Amelie and she just wouldn't get pregnant, I thought it would never happen! Big, healthy, gorgeous :kidred: :kidred: !! Bellatrix & Bisera, they're definitely keepers! Arapawa/Alpine and thankfully they take after their father, those face stripes are just too pretty.

Now I'm up to :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: and a tiny :angelgoat: doe. Still have two, maybe three, does left to kid and I'll finally get some rest! Lambing season never makes me this nervous.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

SO CUTE!! Congrats on two girls!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

SO CUTE!!!!!  Love the 2nd one :drool: Congrats! :applaud:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on your new babies :thumb:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

What cuties!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, they're beautiful! Congrats! :stars:


----------

